# Μικροπωλητές: χρώμα ή ξένο σώμα;



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Με χαλάνε οι πλανόδιοι πωλητές που έχουν κάνει το ιστορικό κέντρο της πόλης την αγορά του Αλ-Χαλίλι.



Με χαλάνε οι δημοτόμπατσοι, οι οποίοι κυνηγάνε τους πλανόδιους πωλητές, που δίνουν μια ξεχωριστή νότα στο κατ' ευφημισμόν ιστορικό κέντρο της πόλης.


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

Για να προβοκάρω λιγάκι, για μένα οι συμπαθείς πλανόδιοι στην Πανεπιστημίου, φερ' ειπείν, μπροστά στα Προπύλαια δίνουν μια αρνητική νότα. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αναγκάζομαι να κάνω σλάλομ για να μην πατήσω κανένα τσαντάκι (ή ό,τι άλλο είναι αυτό που πουλάνε).
Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι ο τρόπος που τους αντιμετωπίζει η (δημοτική και μη) αστυνομία είναι σκέτο καραγκιοζιλίκι. Όταν τα όργανα λιώσουν πια από το ξύσιμο (pun intended) και θελήσουν να ξεπιαστούν, κάνουν ένα "επιβλητικό" πέρασμα, οι ταλαίπωροι πλανόδιοι τα μαζεύουν άρον-άρον, και σε λίγη ώρα όλα είναι όπως πριν. Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, και προπάντων το θε-αθήναι...


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Μπορείς να φανταστείς αυτό το "ιστορικό κέντρο" απογυμνωμένο από πλανόδιους πωλητές, μουσικούς, κ.λπ.;
Αν ήσουν στη θέση τους, πώς θα σου φαινόταν να σε αντιμετωπίζουν με τόση δυσπιστία;
Αν πας στην Αίγυπτο ή στην Τουρκία, θα πεις στους φίλους σου ότι σε ενοχλούσαν οι πλανόδιοι; Ή μήπως θα περιγράψεις την καταπληκτική εμπειρία που έζησες (έστω κι αν δεν συγκρίνονται οι αγορές);
Γενικώς, μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι θέλουμε να βλέπουμε εξωραϊσμένο το κέντρο, για δύο λόγους: Αφενός, στις εξόδους μας, θέλουμε να μας περιβάλλει πλούτος και να αισθανόμαστε κοσμοπολίτες. Αφετέρου, αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μάς υπενθυμίζουν ότι έχουμε κάποιες υποχρεώσεις σε σχέση με τα κοινά, αλλά εμείς περιοριζόμαστε στην ευθυνοφοβία μας. Κι όλα καλά, όλα ωραία...
Νόου οφένς (τζαστ ντιφένς).


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Μπορείς να φανταστείς αυτό το "ιστορικό κέντρο" απογυμνωμένο από πλανόδιους πωλητές, μουσικούς, κ.λπ.;


Όχι, δεν θέλω το κέντρο απογυμνωμένο από πλανόδιους και μουσικούς, ούτε με ενοχλούν όλοι συλλήβδην, απλώς αναφέρθηκα σε μια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Ωστόσο (για να προβοκάρω κι άλλο), θα ήμουν ευτυχής αν μπορούσα να κάτσω σε ένα καφέ του κέντρου χωρίς να πρέπει να προσπαθώ κάθε δύο λεπτά να αποκρούσω οργανοπαίκτες, ανθοπώλες, τσιγγανάκια, τρακαδόρους και λοιπούς. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν με κάνει ρατσιστή, ευθυνόφοβο, κοινωνικά ανάλγητο ή ντεμέκ κοσμοπολίτη.



zephyrous said:


> Αν πας στην Αίγυπτο ή στην Τουρκία, θα πεις στους φίλους σου ότι σε ενοχλούσαν οι πλανόδιοι; Ή μήπως θα περιγράψεις την καταπληκτική εμπειρία που έζησες (έστω κι αν δεν συγκρίνονται οι αγορές);


Δεν έχω πάει στην Αίγυπτο ή στην Τουρκία, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα ζούσα όντως μια καταπληκτική εμπειρία, αλλά προφανώς τα παζάρια του Καΐρου, π.χ., δεν έχουν μεγάλη σχέση με το αράδιασμα σαγιονάρων στα πεζοδρόμια της Πανεπιστημίου (το είπες κι εσύ άλλωστε). Δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα όμως...



zephyrous said:


> Γενικώς, μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι θέλουμε να βλέπουμε εξωραϊσμένο το κέντρο, για δύο λόγους: Αφενός, στις εξόδους μας, θέλουμε να μας περιβάλλει πλούτος και να αισθανόμαστε κοσμοπολίτες. Αφετέρου, αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μάς υπενθυμίζουν ότι έχουμε κάποιες υποχρεώσεις σε σχέση με τα κοινά, αλλά εμείς περιοριζόμαστε στην ευθυνοφοβία μας. Κι όλα καλά, όλα ωραία...


Πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες, μόνο που δεν ισχύουν σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (βλέπε παραπάνω).



zephyrous said:


> Νόου οφένς (τζαστ ντιφένς).


Ουφκόρς!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Όμως, ξέρω οτι αυτό, σου αρέσει...:)


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

Σι, με γούστα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Μπορείς να φανταστείς αυτό το "ιστορικό κέντρο" απογυμνωμένο από πλανόδιους πωλητές, μουσικούς, κ.λπ.;
> Αν ήσουν στη θέση τους, πώς θα σου φαινόταν να σε αντιμετωπίζουν με τόση δυσπιστία;
> Αν πας στην Αίγυπτο ή στην Τουρκία, θα πεις στους φίλους σου ότι σε ενοχλούσαν οι πλανόδιοι; Ή μήπως θα περιγράψεις την καταπληκτική εμπειρία που έζησες (έστω κι αν δεν συγκρίνονται οι αγορές);
> Γενικώς, μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι θέλουμε να βλέπουμε εξωραϊσμένο το κέντρο, για δύο λόγους: Αφενός, στις εξόδους μας, θέλουμε να μας περιβάλλει πλούτος και να αισθανόμαστε κοσμοπολίτες. Αφετέρου, αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μάς υπενθυμίζουν ότι έχουμε κάποιες υποχρεώσεις σε σχέση με τα κοινά, αλλά εμείς περιοριζόμαστε στην ευθυνοφοβία μας. Κι όλα καλά, όλα ωραία...
> Νόου οφένς (τζαστ ντιφένς).



Τώρα *μην τρελλαθούμε* εντελώς, που όποιος γουστάρει πάει κι αμολιέται μέσα στη μέση του δρόμου, επειδή έτσι γουστάρει σε αυτή την τριτοκοσμική μπανανία. Αν εσένα σου αρέσει να πηγαίνεις στην Αποστόλου Παύλου - Διονυσίου Αεροπαγίτου (που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το πιο όμορφο σημείο της Αθήνας) και να μην μπορείς να περάσεις από τα ψεύτικα τσαντάκια, ή ακόμα χειρότερα στην Αδριανού, την Ερμού και την Πανεπιστημίου, δικαίωμά σου. Εμένα με χαλάει.

Τα αισθητικά και ιδεολογικά μου πρότυπά μου δεν είναι Ανατολίτικα.

Όσο για τους μπάτσους και τη συμπεριφορά τους, συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ας φτιάξουν για τους εν λόγω πωλητές έναν ειδικό χώρο (μια ωραία αγορά) κι ας πάνε εκεί να πουλήσουν ό,τι θέλουν και να βγάλουν το ψωμί τους νόμιμα. Κι εγώ μαζί τους.

Αλλά όχι μεσ' στη μέση του δρόμου και δη στα καλύτερα κομμάτια να αναγκάζεσαι να κάνεις σλάλομ με το ζόρι.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Ούτε τα δικά μου αισθητικά και ιδεολογικά πρότυπα είναι ανατολίτικα, αγαπητέ. Το αντίθετο, μάλιστα.
Με χαλάει, όμως, να βλέπω κακόγουστα κοριτσάκια να μπαινοβγαίνουν στο Hondos, χακί ράμπο με γυαλί Ray-Βan, και νεοέλληνες πελάτες που διώχνουν ενοχλημένοι από την καφετέρια το τσιγγανάκι που ζητάει χρήματα. 
Δεν είμαι υπέρ της επαιτείας και της κατακόρυφης φιλανθρωπίας (άσχετα αν δεν είμαι κατά της στήριξής τους), αλλά υπέρ της οριζόντιας αλληλεγγύης. 
*Χωρίς να απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε κανέναν* (το τονίζω, για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις), για μένα αυτές οι απαξιωτικές συμπεριφορές είναι δείγματα ψευτοκοσμοπολιτισμού και ευθυνοφοβίας.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

> Αν εσένα σου αρέσει να πηγαίνεις στην Αποστόλου Παύλου - Διονυσίου Αεροπαγίτου (που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το πιο όμορφο σημείο της Αθήνας) και να μην μπορείς να περάσεις από τα ψεύτικα τσαντάκια...



Εντάξει, στην Αποστόλου Παύλου και στην Αρεοπαγίτου δεν συμβαίνει αυτό που λες, περνάω δύο φορές την ημέρα και παραπάνω (πλανόδιοι υπάρχουν στο ύψος του -έτσι κι αλλιώς ανεκδιήγητου- Θησείου και οι πιο πολλοί είναι με άδεια από τον Δήμο).

Αυτό που συμβαίνει όμως είναι άπειροι κάφροι Ελληναράδες που περνάνε με τις τζιπάρες/ μηχανάρες/ αμαξάρες τους και θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να κάνω και στην άκρη για να περάσουν από τον *πεζόδρομο*. Ορισμένοι μάλιστα γκαζώνουν κιόλας!

Και εκεί, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, οι μπάτσοι λάμπουν δια της απουσίας τους - α, ναι, μπορεί να περάσει κανένας Ζητάς και να κυνηγάει κανέναν κακομοίρη με παπί (όχι ότι αυτός δεν είναι παραβάτης, απλά ως συνήθως, η αστυνομία εξαντλεί την αυστηρότητά της στον τελευταίο τροχό της αμάξης).


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

Είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που όταν κάθονται να πιουν έναν καφέ ή μια μπίρα δεν αντέχουν, πλέον, καθόλου, τσιγγανάκια, πωλητές, μουσικούς και άλλους τέτοιους ωραίους. Κάποτε, που έσκαγε ένας στο δίωρο, κάτι παλευόταν. Τώρα είναι αδύνατο να αντισταθείς στην πλημμυρίδα. Και ας πούμε ότι δίνεις σε όλους. Για να πιεις μια μπίρα στο Θησείο θέλεις τουλάχιστον ένα 20άρικο για ζητιανιές.

Και προσπαθώ να μη τους διώχνω μόνος μου. Ζητάω από τα γκαρσόνια να το κάνουν. (Ακόμα πιο κατάπτυστος, ε; )

Εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία οριζόντια αλληλεγγύη. Βλέπω εκμετάλλευση (μας) από μέρους τους και το λέω ξεκάθαρα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Και εκεί, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, οι μπάτσοι λάμπουν δια της απουσίας τους - α, ναι, μπορεί να περάσει κανένας Ζητάς και να κυνηγάει κανέναν κακομοίρη με παπί (όχι ότι αυτός δεν είναι παραβάτης, απλά ως συνήθως, η αστυνομία εξαντλεί την αυστηρότητά της στον τελευταίο τροχό της αμάξης).



Η απλώς εκείνη τη μέρα η εντολή είναι να κυνηγάνε ταλαίπωρους με παπιά. Όπως την επομένη θα κυνηγάνε μόνο, π.χ. αυτοκίνητα χωρίς δεξί έξω καθρέφτη, ή χωρίς άδεια για κοτσαδόρο.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Count Baltar, αν διάβαζες προσεκτικότερα, θα έβλεπες ότι ΔΕΝ ορίζω αυτό ως οριζόντια αλληλεγγύη (ακριβώς το αντίθετο). Ούτε είπα ότι θα δίνεις σώνει και καλά σε όλους. Με ενοχλεί η αντίληψη που λέει ότι, όταν πίνω τον καφέ μου, θέλω να ξεχνάω σε ποια χώρα ζω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

*Οριζόντια αλληλεγγύη* είναι όταν ο επαιτών κουβεντιάζει πρώτα μαζί σου τη δική σου οικονομική κατάσταση, και κατόπιν από κοινού αξιολόγησης συναποφασίζετε εάν εσύ έχεις να του δίνεις ή είναι εκείνος που πρέπει να σου δώσει (επειδή λ.χ. σε κυνηγούν το ΤΕΒΕ, το ΙΚΑ, η Εφορία, η Μιχαλού και δέκα τράπεζες). Εφόσον δεν το κάνει, βλ. σχόλιο Κόμη ανωτέρω.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Zazula, επαναλαμβάνω ό,τι είπα και στον Count Baltar. Άλλο γράφω, άλλο λέτε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Με ενοχλεί η αντίληψη που λέει ότι, όταν πίνω τον καφέ μου, θέλω να ξεχνάω σε ποια χώρα ζω.


Ωχ (ή Οχ). Εγώ που πίνω καφέ όλη την ημέρα; Και θέλω συνέχεια να ξεχνάω σε ποια χώρα ζω; Είναι κακό, ε;
(Έχω να δω κι άλλα νήματα, έχω να δω κι άλλα νήματα.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ούτε τα δικά μου αισθητικά και ιδεολογικά πρότυπα είναι ανατολίτικα, αγαπητέ. Το αντίθετο, μάλιστα.
> Με χαλάει, όμως, να βλέπω κακόγουστα κοριτσάκια να μπαινοβγαίνουν στο Hondos, χακί ράμπο με γυαλί Ray-Βan, και νεοέλληνες πελάτες που διώχνουν ενοχλημένοι από την καφετέρια το τσιγγανάκι που ζητάει χρήματα.
> Δεν είμαι υπέρ της επαιτείας και της κατακόρυφης φιλανθρωπίας (άσχετα αν δεν είμαι κατά της στήριξής τους), αλλά υπέρ της οριζόντιας αλληλεγγύης.
> *Χωρίς να απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε κανέναν* (το τονίζω, για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις), για μένα αυτές οι απαξιωτικές συμπεριφορές είναι δείγματα ψευτοκοσμοπολιτισμού και ευθυνοφοβίας.



Φίλε Ζέφυρε,

μπορείς να έχεις ό,τι αισθητικά και άλλα πρότυπα θέλεις. Είμαστε όλοι διαφορετικοί.

Αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να πηγαίνει ο κάθε ένας και να κάνει Ό,ΤΙ του αρέσει και όπου του άρεσει. Έλεος.

Τον " ψευτοκοσμοπολιτισμό και την ευθυνοφοβία" δεν ξέρω πού την βλέπεις... σχέση με εμένα και το σχόλιο που έκανα για κάτι που *εμένα* χαλάει, δεν έχει. 

Ωστόσο, συμφωνώ ότι η πολιτεία και ο κάθε ένας από εμάς ατομικά έχει ευθύνη για τον διπλανό του και δη γι' αυτούς που δεν είναι τόσο προνομιούχοι όσο εμείς.

Κάθε τι όμως θα πρέπει να γίνεται με τον τρόπο που του αρμόζει και με στοιχειώδη τάξη και ευπρέπεια. *Στοιχειώδη*. Δεν μιλάμε για το απόλυτο. Η Ελλάδα Αγγλία, Γαλλία ή Αυστρία, δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.
Δες όμως οι Γάλλοι πώς το προσέχουν το πολύτιμο Παρίσι τους. Σαν κόρη οφθαλμών. Και πολύ καλά κάνουν γιατί τους αποφέρει τεράστια και πολλαπλά οφέλη. Δηλαδή, έπεσαν ένα σωρό χρήματα (και πέφτουν) για ουσιαστική ανάπλαση της Αθήνας (η οποία έχει συντελεστεί και όλοι το βλέπουν) και πρέπει αυτό να χαλαστεί; 

Ας μεριμνήσει η πολιτεία αναλόγως γι' αυτούς τους ανθρώπους και όσοι από εμάς υποστηρίζουμε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους τώρα, θα το κάνουμε και τότε. 

Αυτό που είναι ευθυνοφοβία, είναι να στέλνουν τους μπάτσους για τα μάτια του κόσμου να διώχνουν και καλά τους πωλητές ή να φολιάζουν (sic) τα αδέσποτα λίγο πριν από τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, ενώ τις ανάλογες επιδοτήσεις τις μασάνε ακόμα (που λέει ο λόγος).

Αυτά είναι ευθυνοφοβία.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Εντάξει, στην Αποστόλου Παύλου και στην Αρεοπαγίτου δεν συμβαίνει αυτό που λες, περνάω δύο φορές την ημέρα και παραπάνω (πλανόδιοι υπάρχουν στο ύψος του -έτσι κι αλλιώς ανεκδιήγητου- Θησείου και οι πιο πολλοί είναι με άδεια από τον Δήμο).



Κι εγώ περνάω καθημερινά σχεδόν από την Αποστόλου Παύλου και συμβαίνει συχνά. Και στην Αδριανού.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

@Ζεφ: Επειδή προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις, και δεν έχω όρεξη να ασχοληθώ αυτή τη στιγμή με το ζήτημα, παρακαλώ διάγραψε το σχόλιό μου περί οριζόντιας αλληλεγγύης και κράτα όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

In brief:

πλανόδιοι: οκ, απλώστε τη σαβούρα σας (διότι περί σαβούρας απίστευτης πρόκειται), αλλά με μέτρο -- να περνά και κάνας άνθρωπος.

μουσικοί: στηθείτε στις άκρες στην Ερμού (ή όπου αλλού) και παίχτε ό,τι γουστάρετε. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σας δώσω κάτι. Μη στέκεστε πάνω απ' το κεφάλι μου εκει που τρώω/κάθομαι να χαλαρώσω. 

ζητιάνοι: μακριά. Έτσι απλά. Μακριά. Ιδίως όσοι έχουν ΚΑΙ μακρύ χέρι.


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Με ενοχλεί η αντίληψη που λέει ότι, όταν πίνω τον καφέ μου, θέλω να ξεχνάω σε ποια χώρα ζω.


Δεκτόν και κατανοητόν. Και μένα με ενοχλεί όμως να προβάλλεις αυτή τη νοοτροπία πάνω μου.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Ξεκαθάρισα ότι ΔΕΝ απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε κανέναν. Δεν καταλαβαίνω από πού προσβάλλεσαι. Από τη γενικότερη άποψή μου; Αφού τη γνωρίζεις, ούτως ή άλλως. Αν θεωρείς ότι είσαι μέρος αυτού που κατηγορώ, μη μου λες ότι το προβάλλω πάνω σου.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Κι εγώ περνάω καθημερινά σχεδόν από την Αποστόλου Παύλου και συμβαίνει συχνά. Και στην Αδριανού.



Στο ύψος του Θησείου που είναι ελεεινό (η Απ. Παύλου είναι πολύ μεγάλος δρόμος για να μπει σε ένα καζάνι ολόκληρη). Η Αδριανού είναι η κόλαση του τραπεζοκαθίσματος έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ας δούμε πρώτα οι Αθηναίοι την αισθητική των καταστημάτων όπου πάμε και τα ακουμπάμε κανονικότατα, και μετά ας φρικάρουμε για το τι τραβάμε για να φτάσουμε ως αυτά - προσωπική άποψη, με αφορμή το νήμα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Μια φορά, στον πεζόδρομο της Ερμού, κόντεψε να με πατήσει ένας μάγκας με τζιπ. Αφού τον "στόλισα" δεόντως, πήγα σε ένα δημοτομπατσικό που βρήκα παρακάτω, με τους δημοτόμπατσους να μασουλάνε αραχτοί κάτιτις και να ακούνε μουσικούλα. Είπα τον πόνο μου, "μα καλά, δεν βλέπετε τα αυτοκίνητα που παραβιάζουν τον πεζόδρομο;" για να πάρω την ψιλο-βαριεστημένη απάντηση, "δεν είναι αυτή η δουλειά μας, κυρία μου". Έμαθα λοιπόν έκπληκτη, οτι δεν έχουν δικαιοδοσία επί των τροχοφόρων αλλά αράζουν εκεί μόνο για να διώχνουν τους μικροπωλητές, και για το θέμα μου, να φωνάξω την Τροχαία!  Τι να πεις μετά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό που είναι ευθυνοφοβία, είναι να στέλνουν τους μπάτσους για τα μάτια του κόσμου να διώχνουν και καλά τους πωλητές .


Μα, η θέση της πολιτείας είναι: "Και τι προτιμάτε, να μην τους επιτρέπουμε την -παράνομη- δραστηριότητα ως μικροπωλητές, και να γίνουν κλέφτες -ενν. σε βάρος σας- για να 'χουν να φάνε;"


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Αν θεωρείς ότι είσαι μέρος αυτού που κατηγορώ, μη μου λες ότι το προβάλλω πάνω σου.


Μα προφανώς θεωρώ ότι *δεν* είμαι μέρος αυτού που κατηγορείς! :)

Μπορεί να μην απευθύνεσαι προσωπικά σε κάποιον, αλλά κάνεις μια παρακινδυνευμένη γενίκευση: όσοι ενοχλούνται από το Χ, ενοχλούνται επειδή έχουν το Υ χαρακτηριστικό. Πολύ απλά, προσπαθώ να σου πω ότι δεν ισχύει *πάντα* αυτή η εξίσωση.
Δατς ολ...


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, θεωρώ αλληλένδετα κάποια πράγματα.


----------



## danae (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Αυτό που συμβαίνει όμως είναι άπειροι κάφροι Ελληναράδες που περνάνε με τις τζιπάρες/ μηχανάρες/ αμαξάρες τους και θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να κάνω και στην άκρη για να περάσουν από τον *πεζόδρομο*. Ορισμένοι μάλιστα γκαζώνουν κιόλας!



Κι εμένα αυτοί με χαλάνε. Ό,τι εθνικότητας κι αν είναι. Κι εκείνοι που παρκάρουν όπου βρουν και δεν μπορούμε να περπατήσουμε απ' το πεζοδρόμιο. Κι εκείνοι που διπλοπαρκάρουν και μας αναγκάζουν να περπατάμε στη μεσαία λωρίδα. Κι εκείνοι που πετάνε τα σκουπίδια τους όπου βρουν. Κι εκείνοι που σου παίρνουν τη θέση στην ουρά, αντί να σου τη ζητήσουν. Με λίγα λόγια, όλοι εκείνοι που κοιτάζουν την πάρτη τους και τίποτ' άλλο. Κι όχι οι ταλαίπωροι που απλώνουν την πραμάτια τους στο δρόμο. Αυτοί χαμογελάνε τουλάχιστον.


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Δυστυχώς, θεωρώ αλληλένδετα κάποια πράγματα.


... αδικώντας, έτσι, πολύ κόσμο.
(Οκ, το κόβω. :))


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

Καλά, μην τρελαθούμε τώρα:

ενοχλούμαι από μικροπωλητές, ζητιάνους κ.λπ., δε σημαίνει γουστάρω τζιπ να σεργιανάνε στους πεζόδρομους, μηχανάκια να καβαλλάνε τα πεζοδρόμια, καφετέριες να καταλαμβάνουν όλο το πεζοδρόμιο (ενίοτε και το οδόστρωμα) και ούτω καθεξής.

εντάξει;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μα, η θέση της πολιτείας είναι: "Και τι προτιμάτε, να μην τους επιτρέπουμε την -παράνομη- δραστηριότητα ως μικροπωλητές, και να γίνουν κλέφτες -ενν. σε βάρος σας- για να 'χουν να φάνε;"



Ναι και δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή τη θέση. Φτιάξτε ένα χώρο ειδικά φτιαγμένο και διαμορφωμένο γι' αυτούς. Και μάλιστα με αρχιτεκτονικές κι αισθητικές παραμέτρους (μια νέα αγορά).



> Στο ύψος του Θησείου που είναι ελεεινό (η Απ. Παύλου είναι πολύ μεγάλος δρόμος για να μπει σε ένα καζάνι ολόκληρη). Η Αδριανού είναι η κόλαση του τραπεζοκαθίσματος έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ας δούμε πρώτα οι Αθηναίοι την αισθητική των καταστημάτων όπου πάμε και τα ακουμπάμε κανονικότατα, και μετά ας φρικάρουμε για το τι τραβάμε για να φτάσουμε ως αυτά - προσωπική άποψη, με αφορμή το νήμα.



Την Αδριανού την λατρεύω. Και το ίδιο και όλο το Θησείο. Και μ' αρέσει να βολτάρω εκεί (περνάω ούτως ή άλλως σχεδόν καθημερινά), χωρίς να κάνω σλάλομ. Και την αισθητική των καταστημάτων εκεί εγώ προσωπικά τη βρίσκω μια χαρά.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

danae said:


> Κι εμένα αυτοί με χαλάνε. Ό,τι εθνικότητας κι αν είναι. Κι εκείνοι που παρκάρουν όπου βρουν και δεν μπορούμε να περπατήσουμε απ' το πεζοδρόμιο. Κι εκείνοι που διπλοπαρκάρουν και μας αναγκάζουν να περπατάμε στη μεσαία λωρίδα. Κι εκείνοι που πετάνε τα σκουπίδια τους όπου βρουν. Κι εκείνοι που σου παίρνουν τη θέση στην ουρά, αντί να σου τη ζητήσουν. Με λίγα λόγια, όλοι εκείνοι που κοιτάζουν την πάρτη τους και τίποτ' άλλο. Κι όχι οι ταλαίπωροι που απλώνουν την πραμάτια τους στο δρόμο. Αυτοί χαμογελάνε τουλάχιστον.


Σκέφτομαι πολύ συχνά, ότι νιώθω πολύ περισσότερη συγγένεια με τους κάθε λογής οικονομικούς μετανάστες (που κάνουν, όσο μπορούν, μιαν αξιοπρεπή δουλειά και που τους συναντάω στο μετρό, στο δρόμο και στα ψώνια, που μοιάζουν όπως ήμασταν πριν μερικά χρόνια και εμείς οι …γηγενείς: μετρημένοι στις αγορές μας, πιο διακριτικοί στις εκδηλώσεις μας και σαφώς πιο ευγενικοί και ευχάριστοι στο ύφος και τελικά, πιο αισιόδοξοι) παρά με τους αφόρητους Ελληναράδες που μοιάζουν να έχουν κατακλύσει το σύμπαν. 
Δεν με ενοχλούν οι μικροπωλητές, καμιά φορά ψωνίζω κιόλας, με ενοχλούν μόνο *οι υπερβολικά επίμονοι* τζαμοκαθαριστές, με αγχώνουν πολύ. Με έναν όμως που τον συναντάω συχνά, πιάνουμε και κουβέντα: τις προάλλες, με συγκίνησε πολύ, που καθώς περίμενα στο φανάρι, ήρθε και μου είπε χαρούμενος: «Αύριο φεύγω, πάω ταξίδι στην πατρίδα μου! Πάω να δω την οικογένειά μου!»


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Τα σουκ μ' αρέσουν, αλλά εκείνα τουλάχιστο είναι οργανωμένα. Δείτε λίγο εδώ: http://www.mensa.org.gr/Hellas/ShoppingAndStrollThsArianasMelaniti.html


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τα σουκ μ' αρέσουν, αλλά εκείνα τουλάχιστο είναι οργανωμένα. Δείτε λίγο εδώ: http://www.mensa.org.gr/Hellas/ShoppingAndStrollThsArianasMelaniti.html



Τέλεια!

Ακόμα και στο Μαρόκο μας έχουν βάλει τα γυαλιά...


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Ambrose, προφανώς η αισθητική μας διαφέρει πολύ - αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποιος από τους δύο έχει τη "σωστή αισθητική". Απλά τυγχάνει να αναγκάζομαι να κάνω μια πνευματική και απαιτητική δουλειά στο Θησείο και να υποχρεώνομαι καθημερινά να ανέχομαι π.χ. τις καφετέριες που εννοούν ότι για να πιεις καφέ, πρέπει να χάσεις μέρος της ακοής σου παράλληλα. Αυτό εμπίπτει στην αισθητική υποθέτω. 
Ενας επιχειρηματίας που καταλαμβάνει ολόκληρα πεζοδρόμια και πεζοδρόμους για να βγάλει χρήμα, ενοχλεί πολύ την αισθητική μου και συχνά εμποδίζει και την άνετη διέλευσή μου από πολλά σημεία της Αθήνας. 

Δεν λέω ότι μου αρέσει να κάνω ελιγμούς για να περάσω από την Ερμού, ή τους δρόμους του Θησείου. Απλά δεν έχω μούτρα να διαμαρτυρηθώ σ'αυτούς τους ταλαίπωρους ανθρώπους.
Να τους πω τι; Φύγετε γιατί δεν μπορώ να περάσω; Από πόσα πεζοδρόμια της πόλης μου μπορώ να περάσω δηλαδή; Να τους πω ότι δεν έχετε άδεια; Γιατί, έχουν άδεια όλα τα καφέ; Αμφίβολο. Μήπως πληρώνουν όλα τα καφέ όπως θα έπρεπε τα δημοτικά τέλη που πραγματικά τους αναλογούν για τον χώρο που καταλαμβάνουν με τα τραπεζοκαθίσματα; Αμφίβολο. 

Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί βλέπουν τον τρόπο που ζούμε οι ίδιοι οι Αθηναίοι και θεωρούν ότι έτσι γίνονται τα πράγματα εδώ. Τους αδικείτε;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί βλέπουν τον τρόπο που ζούμε οι ίδιοι οι Αθηναίοι και θεωρούν ότι έτσι γίνονται τα πράγματα εδώ. Τους αδικείτε;



Πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου! Πραγματικά. Και η περιβόητη "αγένεια" των ξένων, τι είναι άραγε; Αυτά βλέπουν να κάνουμε, αυτά κάνουν... (Όσοι τα κάνουν).


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Και επειδή δεν θέλω να κάνω edit αλλά ούτε θέλω να ακουστεί "κάπως" αυτό που λέω περί διαφορετικής αισθητικής: 
Αλίμονο αν είχαμε όλη την ίδια άποψη ή τα ίδια γούστα! Ως κάτοικος όμως της ευρύτερης περιοχής, όπου δεν πάω μόνο για βόλτες, αλλά και για να ζήσω και να εργαστώ, διατυπώνω την καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη για τα προβλήματα της περιοχής μου. Αυτά. :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Ως κάτοικος όμως της ευρύτερης περιοχής, όπου δεν πάω μόνο για βόλτες, αλλά και για να ζήσω και να εργαστώ, διατυπώνω την καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη για τα προβλήματα της περιοχής μου.



Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Κάποτε έμενα ακριβώς απέναντι από το La Playa. Στις 3 τα χαράματα η μουσική του κλαμπ σκέπαζε τον θόρυβο των αεροπλάνων που περνούσαν από πάνω.

Ιδίως όσοι ζούνε σε περιοχές όπου άλλοι πάνε μόνο για διασκέδαση πρέπει να βιώνουν μια ανείπωτη φρίκη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Γιατί πρέπει, όταν μιλάμε για κάτι που ενοχλεί, να πρέπει να το ιεραρχήσουμε μέσα σε μια άλλη λίστα πραγμάτων που μας ενοχλούν; Προφανώς, είναι ενοχλητικό να κάθεσαι ήσυχος σ’ ένα καφενείο με την παρέα σου και να θέλεις να πεις μια κουβέντα και να πρέπει κάθε πέντε λεπτά να διαπραγματεύεσαι με κάποιον μικροπωλητή. Και θα ήταν πολύ χειρότερο αν κάθε πέντε λεπτά περνούσε από μπροστά ένας ανεγκέφαλος με τα μεγάφωνα στην τσίτα. Αν κάνουμε τέτοιες συγκρίσεις, σε κάθε περίπτωση θα προτιμήσουμε όλοι τον μικροπωλητή. Και στα Προπύλαια καλύτερα 100 μικροπωλητές παρά 100 παρκαρισμένα Χάμερ. Μα δεν μπαίνει έτσι το θέμα.

Το θέμα είναι: θέλουμε να είναι σουκ τα Προπύλαια; Ή: δεν έχουμε αντίρρηση να έχουμε σουκ στην Αθήνα και μάλιστα να επιδιώξουμε να έχουμε ένα σουκ στην Αθήνα, αλλά όχι μπροστά στα Προπύλαια. Και φυσικά άλλο είναι αυτό το θέμα και άλλες απαντήσεις ζητάει, άλλο το θέμα των μικροπωλητών στα καφενεία, άλλο το πρόβλημα των μεταναστών στην Ελλάδα, άλλο το τι κάνουμε με τους ζητιάνους και τους αστέγους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Ambrose, προφανώς η αισθητική μας διαφέρει πολύ - αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποιος από τους δύο έχει τη "σωστή αισθητική". Απλά τυγχάνει να αναγκάζομαι να κάνω μια πνευματική και απαιτητική δουλειά στο Θησείο και να υποχρεώνομαι καθημερινά να ανέχομαι π.χ. τις καφετέριες που εννοούν ότι για να πιεις καφέ, πρέπει να χάσεις μέρος της ακοής σου παράλληλα.



Αυτό είναι τραγικό, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, μου έχει συμβεί κι εμένα, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι εμπίπτει στην ίδια κατηγορία με αυτό που είπα εγώ.




curry said:


> Δεν λέω ότι μου αρέσει να κάνω ελιγμούς για να περάσω από την Ερμού, ή τους δρόμους του Θησείου. Απλά δεν έχω μούτρα να διαμαρτυρηθώ σ'αυτούς τους ταλαίπωρους ανθρώπους.
> Να τους πω τι; Φύγετε γιατί δεν μπορώ να περάσω; Από πόσα πεζοδρόμια της πόλης μου μπορώ να περάσω δηλαδή; Να τους πω ότι δεν έχετε άδεια;



Δεν κατηγόρησα τους ανθρώπους. Ήμουν πολύ ξεκάθαρος ως προς αυτό. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι σε πολύ άβολη κατάσταση και πρέπει να βγάλουν το ψωμί τους. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να γίνει αυτό που είπαμε παραπάνω, ας γίνει δηλ. ένα (ή δύο ή δέκα) σουκ. Ας μπει μια τάξη. Κανείς δεν μιλάει και όλοι χώνουν το κεφάλι τους στην άμμο. Δηλ. πρέπει να περιμένουμε να ξαναγίνουν Ολυμπιακοί σε 1.000.000 χρόνια για να συμμαζευτεί εκ νέου η Αθήνα; Και πώς γίνεται το Μαρόκο να μας βάζει τα γυαλιά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Ενοχλούμαι από μικροπωλητές, ζητιάνους κ.λπ., δεν σημαίνει γουστάρω τζιπ να σεργιανάνε στους πεζόδρομους, μηχανάκια να καβαλλάνε τα πεζοδρόμια, καφετέριες να καταλαμβάνουν όλο το πεζοδρόμιο (ενίοτε και το οδόστρωμα) και ούτω καθεξής.


Με κάλυψες απόλυτα. Με ενοχλούν ΚΑΙ τα μηχανάκια, τζιπ, τραπεζοκαθίσματα που καταλαμβάνουν τα πεζοδρόμια και τους δρόμους ΚΑΙ το τρισάθλιο παζάρι έξω από το μετρό στην Εθνική Άμυνα, όπου κυριολεκτικά δεν μπορείς να πατήσεις πουθενά για να περάσεις.

Δυστυχώς η αισθητική μου και η ανάγκη μου για τάξη και καθαριότητα στην πόλη που ζω δεν αφήνουν χώρο για αυτοσχέδια παζάρια στο πεζοδρόμιο της Πανεπιστημίου και της Μεσογείων, αλλά φυσικά ούτε και για τα κάθε είδους τροχοφόρα που έχουν κάνει κυριολεκτικά τη ζωή μας Κόλαση! Και δεν δέχομαι ότι σε άλλες χώρες, όπου όλα τα παραπάνω βρίσκονται υπό κάποιον έλεγχο ώστε να μην ξεπερνάνε τα όρια, οι πολίτες πάσχουν από έλλειψη κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας, η οποία περισσεύει στους συμπολίτες μας.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι ξεκαθαρισμένο το πόσο αντιαισθητικά είναι τα αυτοσχέδια παζάρια και τα αυτοσχέδια υπαίθρια γκαράζ και όλα τα υπόλοιπα χάλια - και ό,τι συνεπάγονται αυτά.

Νομίζω επίσης πως όταν κάνουμε μια συζήτηση, ιεραρχούμε κάποια πράγματα, για πρακτικούς καθαρά λόγους, όπως κάνουμε για οτιδήποτε στην καθημερινότητά μας. Η ιεράρχηση αυτή διαφέρει για τον καθένα από εμάς.

Οι υπεύθυνοι για όλα τα παραπάνω αίσχη απλά γεμίζουν τις τσέπες τους και αδιαφορούν. Εξάλλου, έξω από το Πολιτεία Τένις Κλαμπ δεν έχει τίποτα από τα προαναφερθέντα.

Και σε κάποιες χώρες ναι, οι άνθρωποι πάσχουν από έλλειψη κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας, όπως πάσχουμε άλλωστε και εδώ. Το ζήτημα είναι απλά το κατά πόσον εφαρμόζονται και τηρούνται οι υπάρχοντες νόμοι - κάτι που γίνεται έξω και όχι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Νομίζω επίσης πως όταν κάνουμε μια συζήτηση, ιεραρχούμε κάποια πράγματα, για πρακτικούς καθαρά λόγους, όπως κάνουμε για οτιδήποτε στην καθημερινότητά μας. Η ιεράρχηση αυτή διαφέρει για τον καθένα από εμάς.


Η αντίρρησή μου ήταν ότι οι «πρακτικοί λόγοι» παύουν να είναι πρακτικοί όταν η συζήτηση εκτρέπεται σε συζήτηση για την ιεράρχηση που κάνει ο καθένας. Ενώ το ερώτημα είναι: θέλουμε σουκ στα Προπύλαια, ναι ή όχι; Γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί να πω κι εγώ ότι με ενοχλούν οι πευκοβελόνες. (Πόσο χειρότερα θα μπορούσα να υποκειμενικοποιήσω τη συζήτηση; ;) )


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Φυσικά και δεν θέλουμε σουκ στα Προπύλαια! Αλλά, παράλληλα, δεν θα αναζητήσουμε αιτίες ή δεν θα κάνουμε αναπόφευκτες συγκρίσεις; Η ουσία όσων θέλω να πω είναι αυτό που έγραψα και πιο πάνω: αυτά βλέπουν, αυτά κάνουν. 

Θυμάστε πριν από μερικά χρόνια (4-5 το πολύ), που οι καταστηματάρχες είχαν ξεσηκωθεί και απαιτούσαν να κλείσουν τα οργανωμένα παζάρια όπου οι μικροπωλητές πουλούσαν φτηνά ρούχα, τσάντες, σαγιονάρες κλπ, θεωρώντας ότι "τους κλέβουν" την πελατεία; (ναι, θα πάρω μπλουζάκι 3 ευρώ ενώ μπορώ να πάρω Μiss Sixty μεγάλε...) Στην Ηλιούπολη και σε άλλα μέρη τα κατάφεραν και τα έκλεισαν αυτά τα παζάρια. Σε τέτοια χώρα ζούμε...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Παρ' ότι δεν πήγαινα πολύ συχνά, μου έχει λείψει πολύ το συγκεκριμένο παζάρι! Ξεκάλτσωτη έμεινα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Στην Ηλιούπολη και σε άλλα μέρη τα κατάφεραν και τα έκλεισαν αυτά τα παζάρια. Σε τέτοια χώρα ζούμε...



Βασικά, αν και αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τη συζήτηση, επειδή γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω για το θέμα, το πρόβλημα με τα συγκεκριμένα παζάρια είναι ότι οι πωλητές ναι μεν πληρώνουν ένα φόρο για τον πάγκο και την άδεια, αλλά δεν πληρώνουν εφορία, ΦΠΑ, ενοίκιο καταστήματος και ένα σωρό άλλα έξοδα που έχουν τα οργανωμένα μαγαζιά, επομένως δε θεωρώ ότι οι καταστηματάρχες έχουν άδικο να διαμαρτύρονται όταν στήνει μπροστά στο μαγαζί τους κάποιος ένα πάγκο και πουλά πολύ φτηνότερα παρόμοια προϊόντα επειδή δεν έχει την εφορία μπάστακα στο σβέρκο του.

Προσωπικά, με ενοχλούν οι μικροπωλητές στο κέντρο. Όχι όμως οι μικροπωλητές γενικώς: θα μου άρεσε μια οργανωμένη αγορά όπως αυτή που προτάθηκε, ούτως ώστε να μην παίζουν κρυφτούλι οι πλανόδιοι με τη δημοτική και μη αστυνομία, η οποία τους συμπεριφέρεται, σε γενικές γραμμές, απαράδεκτα. 

Αυτά βλέπουν, αυτά κάνουν, όντως. Το θέμα είναι πως θα μπορούσε η πολιτεία γενικότερα να τους εντάξει στην αγορά, όχι να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια και να τους διώχνει για λίγο όταν περνούν οι επίσημοι με τις Μερσεντές.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Palavra said:


> ...το πρόβλημα με τα συγκεκριμένα παζάρια είναι ότι οι πωλητές ναι μεν πληρώνουν ένα φόρο για τον πάγκο και την άδεια, αλλά δεν πληρώνουν εφορία, ΦΠΑ, ενοίκιο καταστήματος και ένα σωρό άλλα έξοδα που έχουν τα οργανωμένα μαγαζιά, επομένως δε θεωρώ ότι οι καταστηματάρχες έχουν άδικο να διαμαρτύρονται όταν στήνει μπροστά στο μαγαζί τους κάποιος ένα πάγκο και πουλά πολύ φτηνότερα παρόμοια προϊόντα επειδή δεν έχει την εφορία μπάστακα στο σβέρκο του.



Σύμφωνοι. Μόνο που το παζάρι γίνεται μόνο μια φορά την εβδομάδα (ο πάγκος δεν είναι κατάστημα, άρα πληρώνει ότι του αντιστοιχεί στην εφορία κλπ). 
Επίσης, τα προϊόντα μπορεί να είναι παρόμοια αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση ίδια (γι'αυτό και το παράδειγμα με τα Miss Sixty). 
Στην Ηλιούπολη που γνωρίζω το θέμα, το σαββατιάτικο παζάρι ήταν μπροστά από τα λύκεια στον παράδρομο της Βουλιαγμένης στην Γ' είσοδο -μακριά από τα καταστήματα των γύρω προαστίων. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα παζάρια που έκλεισαν, απ' όσο γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον.
Δηλαδή, τι να πουν κι οι καταστηματάρχες του Portobello στο Λονδίνο!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

Σε γενικές γραμμές, ο καθένας έχει τα δίκια του. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η Μπανανία δεν κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία της μόνο στην περίπτωση των μικροπωλητών και των πλανόδιων, αλλά και των μικρομεσαίων μαγαζατόρων που δεν πουλούν όλοι Miss Sixty. Γι' αυτούς, οι μικροπωλητές είναι ακριβώς όπως οι αλεξιπτωτιστές μεταφραστές για εμάς: πουλούν κάτι σε χαμηλότερη τιμή, το οποίο ως επί το πλείστον είναι και χαμηλότερης ποιότητας και «κλέβουν» (πολλά εισαγωγικά! πολλά εισαγωγικά!) την πελατεία από κάποιους που είναι χρόνια στο χώρο και, για να πούμε και τη μαύρη αλήθεια, τα τελευταία χρόνια πληρώνουν πολλά και βγάζουν όχι τόσα πολλά. 


Εμάς, ως καταναλωτές, μας συμφέρει το παζάρι. Υπάρχει όμως και η άλλη πλευρά. Λέω να το σταματήσουμε εδώ όμως, γιατί από αλλού ξεκίνησε το νήμα, αλλού πήγε, και πάλι εκτός θέματος μας βλέπω! :):):)


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Φυσικά κάθε πλευρά έχει τα δίκια της. Το ζήτημα των συγκεκριμένων παζαριών το ανέφερα με τόση επιμονή γιατί ήταν οργανωμένα (όπως προτάθηκε και από εσένα και από άλλους στο νήμα αυτό) αλλά και πάλι κάποιοι βρέθηκαν να έχουν πρόβλημα και κατάφεραν τελικά να τα κλείσουν. Μύλος η κατάσταση!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2008)

Παιδιά, εγώ δεν μιλάω για πάγκους και οργανωμένο παζάρι που γίνεται ορισμένες μέρες. Μιλάω για ένα πανί στρωμένο στο πεζοδρόμιο και πάνω του τις τσάντες ή τα παπούτσια ή τα γυαλιά ή ό,τι άλλο πουλάνε. Δηλαδή, ούτε ΦΠΑ, ούτε εφορία, ούτε ΙΚΑ ή ΤΕΒΕ, ούτε τίποτα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

Μα όταν λέμε να οργανωθεί ένα παζάρι (και να μην υπάρχει το πανί στο πεζοδρόμιο που αναφέρει η Αλεξάνδρα), εννούμε να οργανωθεί σε χώρο που να είναι τακτικός και μαζεμένος (όχι στο δρόμο της γειτονιάς, όπως οι λαϊκές που μετά αφήνουν πίσω τους το χάος) και με τρόπο που να μην προκαλεί προβλήματα ούτε στην κυκλοφορία, ούτε στα μαγαζιά, ούτε στους πεζούς, ούτε πουθενά, δίνοντας την ευκαιρία στους μικροπωλητές να μην έχουν την ψυχή στο στόμα κάθε φορά που βλέπουν στολή να πλησιάζει.

Φυσικά, αναγνωρίζω και ομολογώ ότι αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι, για τη συγκεκριμένη χώρα, ουτοπικό, αλλά όσο ζω ελπίζω...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, οι λαϊκές αφήνουν πίσω τους το χάος για λίγη ώρα μόνο. Στη γειτονιά μου τουλάχιστον, περνάει μετά το συνεργείο του Δήμου και τα κάνει όλα λαμπίκο.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Αυτό και σταματάω οριστικά, το υπόσχομαι! 
Οι καταστηματάρχες πάλι θα φωνάξουν, πάλι θα ασκήσουν πιέσεις. Τι θα αλλάξει δηλαδή αν το παζάρι είναι σε ειδικά σχεδιασμένο χώρο ή στον δρόμο της γειτονιάς, όπως η λαϊκή; Άσε που δεν νομίζω ότι αντέδρασαν τότε επειδή εμπόδιζε κάποιο οργανωμένο παζάρι την κυκλοφορία. Απλά, κλείνοντας τα οργανωμένα παζάρια, έστειλαν πολλούς μικροπωλητές (όσους δεν βρήκαν θέση στις λαϊκές, δηλαδή) στον δρόμο, με τα σεντόνια και το κυνηγητό. Και σ'αυτούς προστέθηκαν κι άλλοι.

Παζάρια με πάγκους στις γειτονιές γίνονται σε όλη την Ευρώπη με επιτυχία και κάποια από αυτά είναι πασίγνωστα (όπως το Portobello) και πουλάνε ακριβώς τα ίδια προϊόντα που έχουν και οι εδώ μικροπωλητές. Γιατί εκεί δεν σκούζουν οι καταστηματάρχες;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

Το αν σκούζουν ή δε σκούζουν δεν το ξέρουμε. Μίλησα για οργανωμένο χώρο και μόνιμο *μακριά* από καταστήματα. Και δεν είπα ότι οι καταστηματάρχες προέβαλαν αντιρρήσεις για λόγους κυκλοφορίας, αλλά επειδή οι μικροπωλητές τους κλέβουν την πελατεία, εννοείται, όπως κάνουμε κι εμείς όταν μας κλέβουν την πελατεία οι διάφοροι που έχουν τη μετάφραση για κάτι εύκολο που γίνεται με δίγλωσσο λεξικό και έξω από την πόρτα. 

Και ας μην κάνουμε γενικεύσεις με το εξωτερικό. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι και στο Παρίσι π.χ. οι αντίστοιχοι καταστηματάρχες θα διαμαρτύρονται όταν υπάρχει έξω από την πόρτα τους ο πλανόδιος με τον πάγκο. Μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα, όπου δυστυχώς τα πράγματα είναι αφημένα στην τύχη τους από το οργανωμένο κράτος με αποτέλεσμα να τσακωνόμαστε εμείς (γενικώς) μεταξύ μας γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει βέβαια και αυτό το παζάρι που δεν νομίζω να αρέσει σε κανέναν από μας.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Εγώ, πάλι, γιατί νομίζω ότι πάσχουμε από καθωσπρεπισμό; Όταν πάμε για καφέ, δεν μας ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι ο πεζόδρομος κλείνει από καρέκλες και τραπέζια. Δεν μας ενοχλεί ο ιδιοκτήτης/σερβιτόρος/μπράβος που διώχνει κακήν κακώς όποιον (άνθρωπο ή ζώο) πλησιάζει την περιουσία του καταστήματος. Δεν μας ενοχλεί που ξηλώνουν τα παγκάκια για να βάλουν υποχρεωτικά τις καρέκλες των καταστημάτων. 
Αντιθέτως, μας ενοχλεί ό,τι μας θυμίζει την κατάντια μας, ό,τι μας παραπέμπει σε άλλες εποχές, τότε που δεν πάσχαμε από αυτόν τον νεοπλουτισμό. 
Όλοι το κράτος κατηγορούν, κι όλοι ζητούν απλώς αυστηρότερα μέτρα, για να νιώθουν πιο ήσυχοι και ασφαλείς (από τι, δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

Ζέφυρε,
όπως είπε και ο Νίκελ προηγουμένως, το ότι συζητάμε για τα παζάρια δε σημαίνει ότι μας αρέσουν οι καρέκλες/ οι μπράβοι/ τα τζιπ κ.ο.κ. Φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο, όμως προσωπικά τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε στην περίπτωση αυτή; Και δεν το λέω με διάθεση ειρωνίας, καθότι συζήτηση κάνουμε, ούτε κάνω ρητορική ερώτηση. Σοβαρά: ο ένας μόνος του, τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 12, 2008)

Ένας μόνος του μπορεί απλώς να διαμορφώσει ένα σχετικό αισθητικό-ιδεολογικό κριτήριο, να βρει ομοίους του, να συγκροτήσει κινήσεις παρέμβασης (ή να συμμετάσχει σε ήδη υπάρχουσες) και άλλα πολλά. Από μόνος του, δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα. Ως μέλος κινήσεων, μπορεί να πετύχει πολλά.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ένας μόνος του μπορεί απλώς να διαμορφώσει ένα σχετικό αισθητικό-ιδεολογικό κριτήριο,* να βρει ομοίους του*, να συγκροτήσει κινήσεις παρέμβασης (ή να συμμετάσχει σε ήδη υπάρχουσες) και άλλα πολλά. Από μόνος του, δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα. Ως μέλος κινήσεων, μπορεί να πετύχει πολλά.



Αυτό είναι το ζόρικο...Κατά τα άλλα, καλά τα λες.


----------



## peacock (Jun 13, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια και αυτό το παζάρι που δεν νομίζω να αρέσει σε κανέναν από μας.


Αίσχος!  Δεν το ήξερα...
Σχετικά με το θέμα του νήματος, πιστεύω πως όλοι οι οικονομικοί/πολιτικοί ή ό,τι άλλο μετανάστες στη χώρα μας, θεωρούνται από τους Νεοέλληνες ό,τι και τα ζώα του παζαριού. 'Αψυχα όντα...
Δε θα ξεχάσω τον πατέρα μου που μου έλεγε μια φορά ότι ενώ ταξίδευε με λεωφορείο των ΚΤΕΛ κι ενώ διάβαζε το βιβλίο του, έγειρε επάνω στο ώμο του κοιμισμένος ο Πακιστανός που καθόταν δίπλα του. "Και τι έκανες;" τον ρώτησα. "Τίποτα. Λυπήθηκα να τον ξυπνήσω." μου απάντησε.
Εγώ που, δυστυχώς ( ; ) έχω μάθει να βλέπω με άλλο μάτι τους μετανάστες/πρόσφυγες, ξεπερνάω το θέμα της αισθητικής και μένω στο ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να βγάλουν το ψωμί τους. Πάνω από οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα αισθητικής ή ό,τι άλλο, σημασία έχει η επιβίωση. Έτσι έχουν μάθει να επιβιώνουν κι αφού τους επιτρέπεται, καλά κάνουν.
Ίσως, να πρέπει, βέβαια, να γίνονται πιο οργανωμένα αυτά τα πράγματα (για πολλούς λόγους) αλλά στην παρούσα φάση -και με το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί σε αυτή την κακόμοιρη χώρα- είναι το τελευταίο που θα έπρεπε να ενοχλεί.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2008)

Επίσης, ένα πολύ δυνατό βιβλίο σχετικά:
http://www.protoporia.gr/protoporia/product.asp?sku=267444
Τα έσοδά του διατίθενται για την ανακούφιση των ανθρώπων που έπεσαν θύματα του μανιακού.
Περισσότερα, εδώ: http://www.mic.gr/books.asp?id=27940


----------



## curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Ναι, το βιβλίο είναι πολύ καλό, ιδίως το διήγημα του Σουρούνη, που υπήρξε και ο ίδιος μετανάστης στην Γερμανία και αναφέρεται σε εκείνες τις εποχές. Κάποτε κι εμείς έτσι ήμαστε, οικονομικοί μετανάστες και πολιτικοί πρόσφυγες, αλλά συχνά φαίνεται να το ξεχνάμε. Περίεργο, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει οικογένεια στην Ελλάδα που να μην έχει συγγενείς στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Θα ήθελα και πάλι να θυμίσω την παρατήρηση του Nickel "Γιατί πρέπει, όταν μιλάμε για κάτι που ενοχλεί, να πρέπει να το ιεραρχήσουμε μέσα σε μια άλλη λίστα πραγμάτων που μας ενοχλούν;"
Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω επίσης "Γιατί πρέπει να μου υποδεικνύεται τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να με ενοχλεί και τι δεν πρέπει να μ' ενοχλεί, με κριτήριο την political correctness;"

Με προσβάλλει να χαρακτηρίζεται πολιτικώς ορθή ή μη ορθή η ενόχλησή μου και να πλανάται στην ατμόσφαιρα ο υπαινιγμός ότι αν εκφράζεις τη δυσαρέσκειά σου για την ακαταστασία, τη βρωμιά και την ασχήμια, είσαι κρυπτορατσιστής και βλέπεις τους οικονομικούς μετανάστες ως ζώα. Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν ισχύει. Οικονομικοί μετανάστες υπάρχουν και στη Γερμανία και στη Βρετανία και στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες. Τα ίδια προβλήματα επιβίωσης αντιμετωπίζουν παντού, προσπαθώντας να επιβιώσουν χωρίς νόμιμες άδειες παραμονής και εργασίας. Αυτό το μπάχαλο που γίνεται εδώ οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι ζούμε στη χώρα της απόλυτης ασυδοσίας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι πήγαιναν οι μετανάστες στη Γερμανία και δούλευαν στη φάμπρικα όπου τους έβγαινε ο πάτος (κι ενδεχομένως πέφταν και θύματα διακρίσεων κι αδικιών κι εκδηλώσεων μίσους), αλλά δεν καβάλαγαν φορτικά κάποιον Γερμανό που προσπαθούσε ο άνθρωπος να κάνει τη δική του δουλειά, επαιτώντας ή απαιτώντας (λ.χ. να του καθαρίσουν το παρμπρίζ). Δεν είμαι ούτε κυνικός ούτε ρατσιστής, απλά δυσκολεύομαι λιγουλάκι να δεχτώ κείνο το "η επιβίωση πάνω απ' όλα" διότι πολλά πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν στο όνομα της επιβίωσης. Δε λέω ότι φταίνε οι μετανάστες (βρήκαν και τα κάνουν), λέω ότι φταίει η άναρχη κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα (που επιτρέπει σε όλους να κάνουν ό,τι γουστάρουν, με αποτέλεσμα κάποιοι -περισσότερο κάτι ελληναράδες και λιγότερο οι μετανάστες- να πηδούν ασιέλωτα τους υπόλοιπους).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Θα ήθελα και πάλι να θυμίσω την παρατήρηση του Nickel "Γιατί πρέπει, όταν μιλάμε για κάτι που ενοχλεί, να πρέπει να το ιεραρχήσουμε μέσα σε μια άλλη λίστα πραγμάτων που μας ενοχλούν;"
> Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω επίσης "Γιατί πρέπει να μου υποδεικνύεται τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να με ενοχλεί και τι δεν πρέπει να μ' ενοχλεί, με κριτήριο την political correctness;"
> 
> Με προσβάλλει να χαρακτηρίζεται πολιτικώς ορθή ή μη ορθή η ενόχλησή μου και να πλανάται στην ατμόσφαιρα ο υπαινιγμός ότι αν εκφράζεις τη δυσαρέσκειά σου για την ακαταστασία, τη βρωμιά και την ασχήμια, είσαι κρυπτορατσιστής και βλέπεις τους οικονομικούς μετανάστες ως ζώα. Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν ισχύει. Οικονομικοί μετανάστες υπάρχουν και στη Γερμανία και στην Βρετανία και στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες. Τα ίδια προβλήματα επιβίωσης αντιμετωπίζουν παντού, προσπαθώντας να επιβιώσουν χωρίς νόμιμες άδειες παραμονής και εργασίας. Αυτό το μπάχαλο που γίνεται εδώ οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι ζούμε στη χώρα της απόλυτης ασυδοσίας.



Ακριβώς. +1


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2008)

curry said:


> Περίεργο, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει οικογένεια στην Ελλάδα που να μην έχει συγγενείς στο εξωτερικό.



Η δική μου οικογένεια δεν έχει ούτε έναν για δείγμα. Το σύνδεσμο για το βιβλίο τον έδωσα επειδή ήταν καλή η ευκαιρία, στα υπόλοιπα όμως με καλύπτουν τα 2 τελευταία ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας και του Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Η οικογένειά μου έχει πάμπολλα μέλη-μετανάστες στο εξωτερικό, την εποχή της μεγάλης μετανάστευσης. Στις χώρες που πήγαν ούτε επαιτούσαν, ούτε τους επιτρεπόταν να απλώνουν την πραμάτεια τους έξω από τους σταθμούς του μετρό και στην πλατεία Συντάγματος. 
Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ ότι δεν δικαιολογούνται τα πάντα στο όνομα της επιβίωσης, γιατί τότε θα δικαιολογήσουμε και αυτόν που πουλάει το παιδί του στο όνομα της επιβίωσης.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ ότι δεν δικαιολογούνται τα πάντα στο όνομα της επιβίωσης, γιατί τότε θα δικαιολογήσουμε και αυτόν που πουλάει το παιδί του στο όνομα της επιβίωσης.


Τραγικά επίκαιρη παρατήρηση...


----------



## curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Παιδιά ηρεμία.
Για να αναφερθώ στο δικό μου ποστ, *μιλούσα γενικά για τη χώρα μας, όχι για κανέναν εδώ μέσα*, οκ; Νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές.
Κι εγώ σ' αυτή τη χώρα ζω κι έχω ακούσει τα τέρατα από το στόμα συμπολιτών μας, γι'αυτό και έγραψα ό,τι έγραψα. *Υπερθεμάτισα το βιβλίο και μόνο*, απλά επειδή το έχω διαβάσει και συγκινήθηκα πολύ από το διήγημα του Σουρούνη. 

Τέλος, νομίζω ότι όλοι ξέρουμε ότι *ο γραπτός λόγος διαφέρει από τον προφορικό ακριβώς επειδή χάνει τους ηχητικούς χρωματισμούς που δίνουμε όταν μιλάμε *(όπου ένα απλό "ευχαριστώ" μπορεί να ακουστεί σαν ευχή και σαν κατάρα). Έχοντας πάντα αυτό στο μυαλό μου, δεν είδα σε κανένα από όλα ποστ προσωπική επίθεση, δεν ξέρω πού την βλέπετε εσείς. Κουβέντα κάνουμε. Δεν μας είπε κανένας ρατσιστές, ούτε είδα να υπονοείται κάτι τέτοιο από κάποιον.

@Palavra: καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι ότι η πρόταση "δεν υπάρχει οικογένεια που να μην έχει συγγενή μετανάστη" δεν σημαίνει ότι έκανα γκάλοπ σε όλες τις οικογένειες της Ελλάδας. Ήθελα να τονίσω το τεράστιο ποσοστό που εμπίπτει σε αυτή την κατηγορία. Μην βγάζουμε κι από τη μύγα ξύγκι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2008)

Βασικά όχι, δεν το κατάλαβα. Πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι πολύ καλό να γίνονται συζητήσεις με γενικεύσεις, γιατί από εκεί ξεκινούν και οι παρεξηγήσεις. Φυσικά και διαφέρει πολύ ο προφορικός από τον γραπτό λόγο, κι έτσι είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε ακριβώς τι εννοεί ο συνομιλητής μας. Εξ ου και επιστρέφω στην αρχή του μηνύματός μου: καλό είναι να μη γίνονται γενικεύσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Καλό είναι επίσης να διαβάζουμε τα μηνύματα των άλλων με μια «λαρζές» (εξαιρούνται αυτοί που ξύπνησαν στραβά και έχουν ανάγκη να βγάλουν λίγο στραβοξύπνημα σ' ένα νήμα — αυτούς θα πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίσουν οι υπόλοιποι με τη «λαρζές»).

Να διαβάζουμε τα μηνύματα αξιοποιώντας και χτίζοντας πάνω σε θετικά στοιχεία και αγνοώντας (αυτό που θεωρούμε) «αρνητικές» λεπτομέρειες. Ας θεωρήσουμε τους αναγνώστες των νημάτων νοήμονες ανθρώπους που μπορούν να βγάλουν τα δικά τους συμπεράσματα χωρίς να πρέπει να ισιώσουμε κάθε γωνίτσα στο τραπεζομάντιλο.


----------



## danae (Aug 16, 2009)

*καλοκαιρινή γκρίνια*

Χτες πήγα, μετά από πολύ καιρό, στην Αποστόλου Παύλου και θυμήθηκα αυτό το ξεχασμένο νήμα. Παρότι συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό του nickel όσον αφορά την ιεράρχηση --ή μάλλον τη μη ιεράρχηση-- των πραγμάτων που μας ενοχλούν, πολλά πράγματα με ενόχλησαν και ασυναίσθητα κι αυτόματα ιεραρχήθηκαν...

Ενοχλήθηκα πολύ που κάθισα σε ένα μαγαζί με θέα την Ακρόπολη, όπου μια μερίδα τορτελίνια των 8,5 ευρώ είχε μανιτάρια κονσέρβας (υποθέτω ότι κάποιο ποσοστό από τις εισπράξεις θα πηγαίνει στον Ικτίνο και τον Καλλικράτη). Και που στο ίδιο μαγαζί οι τουαλέτες ήταν μικρές, βρωμούσαν, κι από πάνω περνούσε ένας βρωμερός σωλήνας που έσταζε --δεν θέλω να ξέρω τι.

Που στην, κατά τα άλλα όμορφη, παιδική χαρά είχε ουρά, γιατί πάνω από 20 παιδάκια μοιράζονταν δύο κούνιες για μικρά, δύο κούνιες για μεγάλα, μία τσουλήθρα και μία τραμπάλα (μέσος χρόνος αναμονής για την κούνια: 10 λεπτά). Κατά τα άλλα, στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα κάποιοι θέλουν να γκρεμιστεί η παιδική χαρά και στη θέση της να γίνει συντριβάνι...

Που ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΟ αναγκαζόμουν διαρκώς να λέω στον τρίχρονο γιο μου "πρόσεχε, αυτοκίνητο" και "πρόσεχε το μηχανάκι".

Αυτό που με εξόργισε, όμως, δεν ήταν η γκόμενα που ήρθε να παρκάρει στον πεζόδρομο ούτε τα παπάκια που περνούσαν κάθε λίγο. Ήταν το περιπολικό της αστυνομίας που έκοβε βόλτες στον πεζόδρομο, αναπτύσσοντας ταχύτητα και φρενάροντας απότομα --στα μέτρα του δυνατού πάντα-- παραβιάζοντας κατάφωρα τον ΚΟΚ και κάνοντας κατάχρηση εξουσίας. Αν η ίδια η αστυνομία δεν σέβεται το νόμο, τότε τι θα κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι και σε ποιον θα πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε για να μας προστατεύσει; Τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια διαπιστώνω καθημερινά πόσο εχθρική είναι η χώρα μας απέναντι στα παιδιά. Αδυνατώ να το αποδεχτώ, εξοργίζομαι ολοένα και περισσότερο.

Τους μικροπωλητές δεν τους πρόσεξα! Ίσως επειδή δεν αισθάνθηκα να απειλείται το παιδί μου ή εγώ από αυτούς...


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2009)

danae said:


> Τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια διαπιστώνω καθημερινά πόσο εχθρική είναι η χώρα μας απέναντι στα παιδιά. Αδυνατώ να το αποδεχτώ, εξοργίζομαι ολοένα και περισσότερο.


Και στις μανάδες με τα καρότσια, και στους ανάπηρους, και στους ηλικιωμένους, και στους πεζούς, και σε όλους τελικά --ακόμα και στους οδηγούς! Ανομία.


----------

